# bootcamp sous High Sierra



## redtox (9 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous;
je me bat depuis des jours avec Bootcamp mais peine perdue.
le PB ( sous 10.13)
je lance Bootcamp je laisse la clef USB se faire , je choisis la taille de la partition bootcamp
redémarrage, Windows se lance mais et là PB BoptCamp n'est pas en NTFS donc message d'erreur de widows, j'ai bien essayé de formater BCamp mais evidement je perd la partition
please Help c'est vital d'avoir un windows qui fonctionne pour récuperer les pc qui plantent sans arret
Merci


----------



## Locke (9 Novembre 2017)

Quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac ? Que dis /A propos de ce Mac ?

Dans l'écran d'installation de Boot Camp, est-ce que tu as la possibilité d'utiliser un fichier .iso ou pas ? Il est inutile de tenter une installation autre que ce que demande Boot Camp ! De plus, si c'est un DVD, il faudra que ce dernier soit gravé depuis un vrai PC et pas autrement. On peut utiliser un lecteur/graveur externe si celui en interne est en panne.

Par défaut et si tout se passe bien dès le départ, après la sélection de la taille de la partition pour Windows, Boot Camp prépare une partition temporaire en FAT32. Ensuite il demande s'il faut utiliser un DVD ou un fichier .iso et c'est seulement après qu'il passe la main à l'installeur de Windows. Ce n'est que sous l'installeur de Windows que l'on a la possibilité de formater en NTFS pour pouvoir poursuivre l'installation et l'amener à son terme.

Attention, ne jamais, mais jamais, vouloir  formater en NTFS avant, car ce sera l'échec assuré avec un problème pour récupérer la partition et la quasi obligation d'utiliser le Terminal pour la récupération de la partition.

Et juste comme ça, que contient ta clé USB ? Une copie de la fenêtre de son contenu sera la bienvenue. Petit rappel pour les copies d'écran… https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201361


----------



## redtox (10 Novembre 2017)

bonjour et merci pour la réponse
bon j'arrive pas à inserer la capture d'ecran dans le post alors à la mano :
c'est un Mac mini de 2015.
oui j'utilise un fichier ISO Officiel
j'ai formaté sous Windows mais ça a enlevé BootCamp
voila je ne peut rien dire de plus , à part reessayer


----------



## Locke (10 Novembre 2017)

redtox a dit:


> bon j'arrive pas à inserer la capture d'ecran dans le post alors à la mano :


Dans ta réponse, un clic sur *Transférer un fichier,* tu sélectionnes ton image/photo depuis ton Mac, tu sélectionnes *miniature* et tu valides ta réponse.


redtox a dit:


> oui j'utilise un fichier ISO Officiel


Téléchargé depuis le site officiel de chez Microsoft ? Quelle version ? En 64 bits ?


redtox a dit:


> j'ai formaté sous Windows mais ça a enlevé BootCamp


Donc depuis l'installateur de Windows ? Si oui, il faut formater la partition qui a pour nom BOOTCAMP en majuscules, toute tentative sur la mauvaise partition se soldera par un échec et il faudra passer par le Terminal pour faire la réparation.

Dans Applications/Utilitaire tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande...

```
diskutil list
```
...et tu suis cette petite recommandation...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.



Si *macomaniac* ou *jeanjd63* font un petit passage par là, s'il y a un problème, ils seront plus à même de t'aider à faire une éventuelle réparation.


redtox a dit:


> c'est un Mac mini de 2015.


Non, acheté en 2015, car le dernier modèle référencé officiellement est celui de 2014... https://support.apple.com/kb/SP710?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## redtox (10 Novembre 2017)

bonjour 
effectivement il est il est fin 2014
windows viens du site Microsoft c'est la version pro en 64 bits
voili voilou
merci


----------



## Locke (10 Novembre 2017)

redtox a dit:


> voili voilou


C'est bien, mais pas de réponse...


Locke a dit:


> Par défaut et si tout se passe bien dès le départ, après la sélection de la taille de la partition pour Windows, Boot Camp prépare une partition temporaire en FAT32. Ensuite il demande s'il faut utiliser un DVD ou un fichier .iso et c'est seulement après qu'il passe la main à l'installeur de Windows. Ce n'est que sous l'installeur de Windows que l'on a la possibilité de formater en NTFS pour pouvoir poursuivre l'installation et l'amener à son terme.


...pour savoir si tout se passe bien durant ces étapes ?

Et surtout que donne comme résultat la commande du Terminal demandée en réponse #4 ?


----------



## redtox (11 Novembre 2017)

oui tous ce passe bien jusqu'a ce que windows me demande de formater
la partition bootcamp qui est en Fat 32 & qu'il faut du NTFS pour win 10
là si je formate j'ai bien la partition mais elle ne s'appel plus BOOTCAMP


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2017)

redtox a dit:


> là si je formate j'ai bien la partition mais elle ne s'appel plus BOOTCAMP


Alors, tu as bien merdouillé, car il faut impérativement que cette partition garde le nom de BOOTCAMP. Il va te falloir impérativement passer par la réparation de ton disque dur avec le Terminal comme mentionné en réponse #4.

Par curiosité, si tu relances Assistant Boot Camp, est-ce que cela t'affiche la possibilité d'effacer la partition Windows ? Si oui, tant mieux. Si non, tu as bien merdouillé.


----------



## dioxyd (12 Novembre 2017)

Je m'accroche au post pour une question sur BOOTCAMP. Je viens d'installation Win10 via Boot Camp , cela fonctionne bien , mais le mac démarre toujours sur windows en priorité .
J'appuis sur la touche Option pour choisir le Mac OS au démarrage sinon je boot sur windows , il y a bien un paramétrage du disque prioritaire au démarrage dans les options Bootcamp sous windows mais ça change rien .
Une solution pour forcer Mac OS plutôt que Win. au démarrage ?

merci


"edit : apparement ça fonctionne maintenant mon réglage , à suivre..."


----------



## Locke (12 Novembre 2017)

dioxyd a dit:


> Une solution pour forcer Mac OS plutôt que Win. au démarrage ?


Il y a la possibilité de le faire indifféremment sous Windows et macOS.

Sous macOS, tu vas dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, tu déverrouilles le petit cadenas et tu sélectionnes le disque dur Macintosh HD et ce sera lui qui démarrera en premier.

Sous Windows un clic sur 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  du côté droit de la barre des tâches, double-clic sur l’icône Boot Camp 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 , puis choisis Panneau de configuration Boot Camp et tu sélectionnes le disque dur que tu souhaites au démarrage.


----------



## dioxyd (12 Novembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Il y a la possibilité de le faire indifférent sous Windows et macOS.
> 
> Sous macOS, tu vas dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage, tu déverrouilles le petit cadenas et tu sélectionnes le disque dur Macintosh HD et e sera lui qui démarrera en premier.
> 
> ...


 Oui , c est ce que j'ai fait sous windows , merci pour l'info .


----------

